# Having trouble with watts per square foot



## BuddyLuv (Jul 1, 2008)

Having a little problem here guys. I want to light my 6' width x7' length x 7' height room. Seems that the 1000w I have will be inadequate. Let me know if I am doing the math wrong or what but I only get about 24 watt per sq. ft..


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

i usually go by lumens but i think you got the math right...anyway, you will need 2-1000w with very good bulbs and thats a little lite on the light even! IMO


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 1, 2008)

Just ordered another light, fock this hobby is getting expensive.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Just ordered another light, this hobby is getting expensive.


 but its so much fun...and rewarding


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 2, 2008)

I know. How should I vent both lights? They are both aircooled hoods and I have one 6 in fan and one Carbon filter.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I know. How should I vent both lights? They are both aircooled hoods and I have one 6 in fan and one Carbon filter.


what kind/ how many cfm is your fan?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2008)

The other light will be well worth it...now on to the cooling and ventilation part of this...

You will need more fans.  I doubt that one fan is enough to cool the lights and push the air through a carbon filter.  Since your lights are sealed, you do not need to filter the exhaust air that cools your lights.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 2, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Just ordered another light, fock this hobby is getting expensive.


 
 lol,im glad im not the only one that noticed.i got $1100 goin out next week for lights,ph/ec meter,& nutes. :hubba:


----------



## POTUS (Jul 2, 2008)

There is a real advantage to using several smaller wattage lights instead of one or two large lights.

1. When *1* goes out, it's not a huge deal for a few days.

2. Less heat from the individual bulbs, so you can put the bulbs closer to the canopy and have a better lumen per/watt ratio at canopy level. This also allows you to grow taller plants.

3. With nice pure flat white or Mylar on the walls, the side growth would rival the middle bulb growth making the grow heavier.

4. Four, 430 watt HPS for the full grow and your plants will fill the space with buds. That puts it a little over 5000 lumens/sq ft.


Good luck to you! Stay small. Stay free.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 3, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> what kind/ how many cfm is your fan?


 
424 cfm.

hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52609


----------

